# $1.79/Year VPS - 32MB - 1.5GB HDD



## mtwiscool

With it getting so close to launch i want to send you a draft of the offer thread:

Hello i'm Matthew from 32MB Club and i want to tell you guys at vpsboard about our service.

The idea of 32MB Club came as we saw thread after thread of people asking for really cheap 32MB RAM VPS's and we noticed the lack of offers in this space and wanted to fill this demand.

But as i know you guys are interested in the offer so here they are:

$1.79/Year (Yes really that cheap)
32MB RAM
16MB VSWAP
1.5GB HDD
1 Shared CPU core
1 tunneled IPV6(Nat only for ssh access)
Feathur CP
1TB bandwidth(Free upgrades with the codes from @32mbclub)
Debian 7 minimal 32bit and Centos 7 minimal 32bit (We we only help for Debian).

order now at: http://32mb.club/

only 10 in stock until Friday.

100Mb IPV6 test file: http://[2001:470:1c:bc4::4]/100mb.test

Locations Montreal, Canada
Datacentre: OVH BHS

If you have any questions just ask me.


----------



## D. Strout

Which HE.net tunnel server are you using? Why not more templates (Ubuntu would be great)? Why no SSH access over IPv6?


----------



## mtwiscool

D. Strout said:


> Which HE.net tunnel server are you using? Why not more templates (Ubuntu would be great)? Why no SSH access over IPv6?


Which HE.net tunnel server are you using?

Toronto Canada.

Why not more templates?

It gets harder to support more.

Why no SSH access over IPv6?

and ssh should be accessible over ipv6 no issues.


----------



## drmike

@mtwiscool, congrats on the new site... Big improvement.

Getting close to launch...


----------



## mtwiscool

drmike said:


> @mtwiscool, congrats on the new site... Big improvement.
> 
> Getting close to launch...


you can already get a vps.


----------



## drmike

mtwiscool said:


> you can already get a vps.


Nah, I can't, as I don't do the BitCo_n thing._

_
__ _

_
__This, now, it's your alpha - beta launch... doors open on Friday.  I saw the official corporate calendar..._


----------



## mtwiscool

drmike said:


> Nah, I can't, as I don't do the BitCo_n thing._
> 
> _
> __ _
> 
> _
> __This, now, it's your alpha - beta launch... doors open on Friday.  I saw the official corporate calendar..._
> 
> _
> _
> 
> _
> _


_
__I know._

_
__we will only support bitcoin due to costs of paypal._


----------



## HalfEatenPie

mtwiscool said:


> 1 tunneled IPV6(Nat only for ssh access)


So.... wait... No IPv4?  Or is the IPv4 that's natted and each person gets their individual IPv6 via HE Tunnel?


----------



## Chuck

I don't have BitCo_n. Too bad._


----------



## HostUS-Alexander

No native V6 ? No other method like paypal donate? Not everyone has bitcoin.


----------



## drmike

mtwiscool said:


> I know.
> 
> we will only support bitcoin due to costs of paypal.


Get to working on a cost upticked version to cover the PayPal costs...    Even at $2-3 is extremely cheap non thought buy sort of thing...  Paypal = I'll buy.


----------



## mtwiscool

drmike said:


> Get to working on a cost upticked version to cover the PayPal costs... Even at $2-3 is extremely cheap non thought buy sort of thing... Paypal = I'll buy.


Im under 18


----------



## Chuck

mtwiscool said:


> Im under 18


Ask someone to setup a PP account for you?


----------



## HostUS-Alexander

Can't you ask a family member?


----------



## mtwiscool

Chuck said:


> Ask someone to setup a PP account for you?


Im in a children's home.


----------



## Chuck

mtwiscool said:


> Im in a children's home.


No kidding.


----------



## DomainBop

> Locations Montreal, Canada


suggestion: change the location to Beauharnois, Quebec, Canada for accuracy and to avoid confusion (_and the inevitable bitching from people like me who will scream: BHS is 39 km from Montreal!  Cologic and Peer 1 are in Montreal but OVH sure the f**k isn't_)   

Other than that, the site is showing improvement.  Good luck.


----------



## drmike

Hey I didn't ask about PayPal to give anyone a hard time or confession hour... I suddenly feel bad.

I presume you are "old enough".  Do they allow for emancipation of minors over there?  I'd be looking to do that and get moving in life...

I know there are services out there for pre-made PayPal accounts one can purchase... Obviously down the road and income justified...


----------



## drmike

And... I'd consider, somehow if you can arrange, to accept payments directly in whatever currency (i.e. cash/money in the old fashioned mail).


----------



## Chuck

You don't have to pay PP fee if you use the Gift option.


----------



## mtwiscool

I'm not allowed to sign up for PayPal so please stop asking.


They are ways to buy bitcoins.


I wish I could of posted this on let ware people have bitcoins and would keep on going on me about lack of PayPal.


----------



## MartinD

This is an offer thread folks - keep that in mind please!


----------



## Nett

Does Feathur even support IPv6?


----------



## mtwiscool

Nett said:


> Does Feathur even support IPv6?


IPV6 support is done directly via openvz rather then feathur.


----------



## Nett

So no IPv4 at all? Therefore I won't see any IPs in feathur??


----------



## mtwiscool

Nett said:


> So no IPv4 at all? Therefore I won't see any IPs in feathur??


Nat ipv4 for ssh
Ipv6 for everything else


Any more on the please post in the other thread.


----------



## mtwiscool

We are looking into adding amazon gift card as form of payment.


Luckily price in amazon gift card:$2.50


----------



## Chuck

mtwiscool said:


> We are looking into adding amazon gift card as form of payment.
> 
> 
> Luckily price in amazon gift card:$2.50


Why $2.50? Why not $1.79?

Amazon gift card doesn't have fee.


----------



## drmike

hcjake said:


> Who is we?


mtwiscool and his Pooh Bear... of course....

Count me in for a chip in @mtwiscool.  I'll send you $20 just because.

Edit: who else is interested in helping @mtwiscool out?  Have a few of us pooling small amounts... Goal is to get him a PayPal account (legally) - yes they are available....  Small sum... $100 or less.  Awaiting information from a company that offers such.


----------



## sundaymouse

SSL on billing system is appreciated.


----------



## mtwiscool

Chuck said:


> Why $2.50? Why not $1.79?
> 
> 
> Amazon gift card doesn't have fee.


I have to sell the gift cards to get my money.
And the resale value is about 80%


----------



## Chuck

mtwiscool said:


> I have to sell the gift cards to get my money.
> 
> 
> And the resale value is about 80%


Sounds good.


----------



## mtwiscool

Chuck said:


> Sounds good.


So this $2.50/year ok for amazon gift card payment?


----------



## MartinD

I've tidied this up. No more trolling please.


----------



## AshleyUK

mtwiscool said:


> So this $2.50/year ok for amazon gift card payment?


Defiantly, opens up the purchase to more people that don't own/support bitcoin.


----------



## Chuck

Up the ram to 64MB RAM

VSWAP to 64MB

Down the bandwidth to 500GB

$1.80/Year Amazon GC.

I will bite.

Right now I already have LES box.


----------



## mtwiscool

Chuck said:


> Up the ram to 64MB RAM
> 
> VSWAP to 64MB
> 
> Down the bandwidth to 500GB
> 
> $1.80/Year Amazon GC.
> 
> I will bite.
> 
> Right now I already have LES box.


i would lose over 20% in resale value


----------



## mtwiscool

we are now accepting amazon.com gift codes as well now.

$2.40 per year with amazon gift codes.

see here how to pay by amazon gift cards: http://32mb.club/amazon.html


----------



## TrackerKingNET

*AVOID HOST*​​


----------



## drmike

TrackerKingNET said:


> *AVOID HOST*​


I am unfamilair with Feathur licensing.... Care to comment @mtwiscool about the license check fail thing?


----------



## drmike

says over on their site:



Private Use
FREE*





Commercial Use
$3.50 / server / mo


*If you have less than 5 servers.


----------



## TrackerKingNET

drmike said:


> says over on their site:
> 
> Private Use
> FREE*
> 
> 
> 
> Commercial Use
> $3.50 / server / mo
> 
> 
> *If you have less than 5 servers.


@BlueVM is not gonna be happy when he sees this.

*Edit:*

nvm. looks like the IP of his site does not match the Feathur server and thats why the Feathur check went all into alarm mode. mtwiscool makes it pretty confusing...


----------



## mtwiscool

The licence is giving to the ip address of the master not the main website.


This is fully licensed.


----------



## MartinD

TrackerKingNET said:


> @BlueVM is not gonna be happy when he sees this.
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> nvm. looks like the IP of his site does not match the Feathur server and thats why the Feathur check went all into alarm mode. mtwiscool makes it pretty confusing...


So you came here to make a big fuss, try and stick the boot in and it's back fired on you.

Excellent job. Your credibility, if you had any, just walked out the door with your ego.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko

TrackerKingNET said:


> *AVOID HOST*​​


Check the feathur login page, not the 32mb.club

Its licensed, you can go check, click on the feathur login button and check that IP


----------



## mtwiscool

Let's keep on topic.


Do you guys like amazon payments?


----------



## raj

Personally, no.  Makes no sense to any potential customer to pay ~40% more for a product just because you can't figure out a way to use one of the most widely used payment gateways available.

Edit : Changed from 100% to ~40%.  To be fair it's not 100% more, but still significantly more.


----------



## mtwiscool

raj said:


> Personally, no.  Makes no sense to any potential customer to pay ~40% more for a product just because you can't figure out a way to use one of the most widely used payment gateways available.
> 
> Edit : Changed from 100% to ~40%.  To be fair it's not 100% more, but still significantly more.


I'm under 18 years old so i am not allowed a paypal account.

Bitcoins are the chepest way to pay.

With amazon vouchors i have to resell them witch is the reason for the higer price.


----------



## raj

@mtwiscool : I was simply responding to your direct question of whether I like Amazon payments, and I supplied my reasoning.  I already read your sob story reasons for not having Paypal earlier in the thread.  You didn't need to repeat them to combat an answer, to a question you asked, that you didn't like.



mtwiscool said:


> I'm under 18 years old so i am not allowed a paypal account.
> 
> Bitcoins are the chepest way to pay.
> 
> With amazon vouchors i have to resell them witch is the reason for the higer price.


----------



## DomainBop

mtwiscool said:


> Let's keep on topic.
> 
> 
> Do you guys like amazon payments?


Are you planning on offering Amazon Payments as a payment option?  (Amazon Gift Cards are not "Amazon Payments")


----------



## mtwiscool

DomainBop said:


> Are you planning on offering Amazon Payments as a payment option?  (Amazon Gift Cards are not "Amazon Payments")


Sorry,

Amazon.com gift codes


----------



## devonblzx

mtwiscool said:


> I'm under 18 years old so i am not allowed a paypal account.


How were you able to purchase a dedicated server?  You have to be 18 years of age to enter into a contract in many countries including Canada where your server is located.


----------



## AThomasHowe

devonblzx said:


> How were you able to purchase a dedicated server?  You have to be 18 years of age to enter into a contract in many countries including Canada where your server is located.


You can make (some) contracts in the United Kingdom at the age of 16. We've got weird ages for stuff here. Drink and smoke at 18, drive at 17, age of consent and somewhat considered a legal adult at 16. Smoking age was 16 like 10 years ago aswell.

http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/scotland/consumer_s/consumer_protection_for_the_consumer_e/consumer_contracts_s/who_can_make_a_contract_s.htm



> *Between 16 and 21*
> 
> When you reach 16 you can make legally binding contracts. However law from the Age of Legal Capacity (Scotland) 1991 exists to protect young people from taking on too much. The way in which the law protects a young person is that if you have made a contract that involves a lot of personal responsibility and/or money and you change your mind about it you can apply to court to ask it to set your transaction aside. This means that the person or organisation you made the contract with can’t enforce it. It is possible to apply to court for this reason until you are 21.
> 
> You *can’t *ask a court to set aside transactions if:
> 
> 
> you made the agreement as part of your trade or business
> you told a lie about your age
> you are over 18 and you knew when you made the agreement that it was the type of agreement that could later be set aside by a court.


Although with the next section I'm not sure how his disability effects this.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander

AThomasHowe said:


> You can make (some) contracts in the United Kingdom at the age of 16. We've got weird ages for stuff here. Drink and smoke at 18, drive at 17, age of consent and somewhat considered a legal adult at 16. Smoking age was 16 like 10 years ago aswell.


In the UK you can smoke at 16, however you must be 18 to buy them in a shop (70-80% of 16 year olds will get sold anyway)

And you can have a pint of beer / wine with a meal at 16 (with an >18) in a restaurant.

Legally, in a house or any private property you can drink when your 5 years of age (SOURCE)


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

That, and you have to keep in mind there's more than one country in play.  He's using OVH Canada, right?  So the criteria for both countries has to be met for it to be legit.  Doesn't matter if he can form contracts in the UK if OVH in Canada cannot do so for minors.



devonblzx said:


> How were you able to purchase a dedicated server?  You have to be 18 years of age to enter into a contract in many countries including Canada where your server is located.


The real answer to this question, as I'm sure everyone is aware, is that there is no real 'contract' most of the time.  A service is provided, money changes hands - but at the end of the day, buyer beware, for the seller has no binding obligation outside of the potential of a chargeback.


----------



## drmike

HostUS-Alexander said:


> In the UK you can smoke at 16, however you must be 18 to buy them in a shop (70-80% of 16 year olds will get sold anyway)
> 
> And you can have a pint of beer / wine with a meal at 16 (with an >18) in a restaurant.
> 
> Legally, in a house or any private property you can drink when your 5 years of age (SOURCE)



Should I make jokes now 

I am rather, have always been, surprised about the UK's stance on drinking at home.  I fully support the idea.  Alcohol is both food and nutrition.. Abuse is always yucky though... Be professional and never quit!

I am unclear on legalese in the UK with age to run a company....As a minor with guardianship issues on status, he may be running afoul of said rules where he lives.

If anything, I want to see us get him the right info so he stands a chance.  Usually I am the asskicker, but @mtwiscool is turning his leaf toward adulthood and running things honestly.... Let's encourage that if we can...

and yes, I saw the IRC slappings and yes, I agree with Ald about the RAIDing of your DC and rights/notice out the window... Really is ugly for anyone who blindly rents services..... Can and does happen to those coloing gear also.... Be sure to have good relationship with DC and drive sleds that ideally hot loadable for appeasing the lettered agencies... or you are  down and offline.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander

drmike said:


> Should I make jokes now
> 
> I am rather, have always been, surprised about the UK's stance on drinking at home.  I fully support the idea.  Alcohol is both food and nutrition.. Abuse is always yucky though...
> 
> I am unclear on legalese in the UK with age to run a company....As a minor with guardianship issues on status, he may be running afoul of said rules where he lives.
> 
> If anything, I want to see us get him the right info so he stands a chance.  Usually I am the asskicker, but @mtwiscool is turning his leaf toward adulthood and running things honestly.... Let's encourage that if we can...
> 
> and yes, I saw the IRC slappings and yes, I agree with Ald about the RAIDing of your DC and rights/notice out the window... Really is ugly for anyone who blindly rents services..... Can and does happen to those coloing gear also.... Be sure to have good relationship with DC and drive sleds that ideally hot loadable for appeasing the lettered agencies... or you are  down and offline.


In the UK you can be the director of a company at 16, however, to have a business bank account you are required to be 18, so obviously you're going to hit some stones when doing your tax returns there.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko

Wait this user is 16?

He seems like he's 8-10 (No Offense)


----------



## mtwiscool

Kayaba Akihiko said:


> Wait this user is 16?
> 
> He seems like he's 8-10 (No Offense)


Keep on topic.


----------



## mtwiscool

And before you ask it is not slabbed:

[email protected]:~/slabbed-or-not# ./slabbed-or-not
Container: OpenVZ
Not running under any known hypervisor type
[email protected]:~/slabbed-or-not#

And what add on's do you guys want me to add?


----------



## AThomasHowe

HostUS-Alexander said:


> In the UK you can smoke at 16, however you must be 18 to buy them in a shop (70-80% of 16 year olds will get sold anyway)
> 
> And you can have a pint of beer / wine with a meal at 16 (with an >18) in a restaurant.
> 
> Legally, in a house or any private property you can drink when your 5 years of age (SOURCE)


Of course, I just didn't think this was the place ;P It's not 70-80% of 16 year olds getting served these days either, at least not in my area and the surrounding ones. The police *will* remove your alcohol license if you're known as someone who is providing alcohol directly to minors.

Of course they still get it, just don't go up to the desk personally as much 




Aldryic C said:


> That, and you have to keep in mind there's more than one country in play.  He's using OVH Canada, right?  So the criteria for both countries has to be met for it to be legit.  Doesn't matter if he can form contracts in the UK if OVH in Canada cannot do so for minors.


 

Doesn't OVH Canada billing go through France? So it's French/Euro laws, right? I might be wrong on that one... if it is though I think there's no problem in it legally, at least on the surface of it.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander

AThomasHowe said:


> Of course, I just didn't think this was the place ;P It's not 70-80% of 16 year olds getting served these days either, at least not in my area and the surrounding ones. The police *will* remove your alcohol license if you're known as someone who is providing alcohol directly to minors.
> 
> 
> Of course they still get it, just don't go up to the desk personally as much
> 
> 
> Doesn't OVH Canada billing go through France? So it's French/Euro laws, right? I might be wrong on that one... if it is though I think there's no problem in it legally, at least on the surface of it.


In Glasgow / Hamiltion and sourounding areas in pubs about 70% will sell you. In shops i`d say about 80-90%. Or is it maybe because I look like 20 lol?


----------



## AThomasHowe

HostUS-Alexander said:


> In Glasgow / Hamiltion and sourounding areas in pubs about 70% will sell you. In shops i`d say about 80-90%. Or is it maybe because I look like 20 lol?


I think it's because you look 20. I used to (and obviously now I've been of age a few years) always used to get served too but it was a bit of an oddity.

Maybe it is a regional thing but I know loads of my internet (and real life when I couldn't get served or wasn't there) friends back in the day had to resort to ransomers outside the shop, mum and dad etc to get drink


----------



## HostUS-Alexander

AThomasHowe said:


> I think it's because you look 20. I used to (and obviously now I've been of age a few years) always used to get served too but it was a bit of an oddity.
> 
> 
> Maybe it is a regional thing but I know loads of my internet (and real life when I couldn't get served or wasn't there) friends back in the day had to resort to ransomers outside the shop, mum and dad etc to get drink


Ah  most shops and pubs will see you if you look decent and don't take the piss. I`m in america this now and feel sorry for folk, my cousin (who's 35) got ID'd lol.


----------



## AThomasHowe

HostUS-Alexander said:


> Ah  most shops and pubs will see you if you look decent and don't take the piss. I`m in america this now and feel sorry for folk, my cousin (who's 35) got ID'd lol.


Let's be fair though, you did say Glasgow. If you don't serve somebody there they'll probably glass you with the bottle they just finished


----------



## mtwiscool

What do you guys want me to add to 32MB Club?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

A mute button would be nice.


----------



## PwnyExpress

TrackerKingNET said:


> *AVOID HOST*​​


See https://raw.githubusercontent.com/BlueVM/Feathur/develop/License.txt

If it was truly unlicensed, then the AGPL license in itself is invalid.


----------



## drmike

HostUS-Alexander said:


> Ah  most shops and pubs will see you if you look decent and don't take the piss. I`m in america this now and feel sorry for folk, my cousin (who's 35) got ID'd lol.


Yeah the 'Muricans suck about some alcohol... I remember getting carded at nearly 40...

and... was carded at Walmart buying butane I think or was it spray paint...  told them to stuff my entire order up their rear... and haven't been back since... I mean I was old enough to be the cashiers parent.

What the heck are you visitng the States for?  Like TSA grope downs or are you f'n Goofy and playing at Disneyland?


----------



## Coastercraze

Suggestion: Try to get listed on LEB. Perhaps they'll play along.


----------



## TrackerKingNET

MartinD said:


> So you came here to make a big fuss, try and stick the boot in and it's back fired on you.
> 
> Excellent job. Your credibility, if you had any, just walked out the door with your ego.


I was not making a fuss. I was warning people. And if it backfired me WHY would I defend this child? WHY??? Tell me.

And don't start about my ego son. We all saw you trying to take QuickPacket down. All respect many people had for you is gone. You lost alot of potential buyers and more will when they google NodeDeploy


----------



## mtwiscool

Website migration is mostly done:

website up

billing up

but forum is still down


----------



## DomainBop

linuxthefish posted a link to this Serverbear benchmark in the LET cest pit:

http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2014/07/10/82ESVro7zCxmBSih


----------



## MartinD

TrackerKingNET said:


> I was not making a fuss. I was warning people. And if it backfired me WHY would I defend this child? WHY??? Tell me.
> 
> 
> And don't start about my ego son. We all saw you trying to take QuickPacket down. All respect many people had for you is gone. You lost alot of potential buyers and more will when they google NodeDeploy


Son? Clearly you cannot read as you'd then know everyone that matters was in agreement with us.


If you have an issue with me, use the PM system.


Back on topic please folks!


----------



## dcdan

Looks like TOS was copied from one of our websites:

Original:

https://xvmlabs.com/tos.php

Copy:

http://32mb.club/tos.html


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

dcdan said:


> Looks like TOS was copied from one of our websites:
> 
> Original:
> 
> https://xvmlabs.com/tos.php
> 
> Copy:
> 
> http://32mb.club/tos.html


He can't even do simple debugging on his own - of course he's going to rip other people's work for site documentation as well.


----------



## AThomasHowe

dcdan said:


> Looks like TOS was copied from one of our websites:
> 
> Original:
> 
> https://xvmlabs.com/tos.php
> 
> Copy:
> 
> http://32mb.club/tos.html


Certainly, it even mentions your in-house panel on their page.


----------



## mtwiscool

Aldryic C said:


> He can't even do simple debugging on his own - of course he's going to rip other people's work for site documentation as well.


and you can talk?

People Google: buyvm lies and you will find alot of bad things about buyvm.

And you got your domain from 123systems Andrews

soruce: http://blog.serverbear.com/interview/buyvm/

So before you talk shit about me sort your self out and i'm not even going into your slabbing of node.

Rant over.

In other news we are going to launch 2 new plans on Wensday:

32MB HDD - same as current plan but hdd is 10gb and bandwidth is 2.5tb @$2.19 per year

128MB Yearly - 128MB Ram, 5Gb HDD and bandwidth is 5tb @$2.49/year


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Yup, Andrew gave us the domain back when he couldn't think of any use for it.  Back in the days when we were pretty much floating his company at no cost to him.  That's public knowledge, not some dark secret you think you've discovered.

You can try to rant about things you don't understand all day long - doesn't change the fact that you stole content, and are trying to direct attention at someone else rather than answer for what you've done.


----------



## mtwiscool

Aldryic C said:


> Yup, Andrew gave us the domain back when he couldn't think of any use for it.  Back in the days when we were pretty much floating his company at no cost to him.  That's public knowledge, not some dark secret you think you've discovered.
> 
> You can try to rant about things you don't understand all day long - doesn't change the fact that you stole content, and are trying to direct attention at someone else rather than answer for what you've done.


Alot of providers use others tarms of service as a template as i have done.

And at least i don't use slabs unlike you.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Actually no, legitimate providers will ask permission to use someone else's work - quite a few folks are using modified versions of the TOS/AUP I wrote, with my permission.  Just because you think others steal doesn't mean it's right for you to do so.  Seems you need to work on ethics a bit before you try to lecture anyone.


----------



## mtwiscool

Aldryic C said:


> Actually no, legitimate providers will ask permission to use someone else's work - quite a few folks are using modified versions of the TOS/AUP I wrote, with my permission.  Just because you think others steal doesn't mean it's right for you to do so.  Seems you need to work on ethics a bit before you try to lecture anyone.


Your ethics = slabbing


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

And?  You obviously have no idea of what you're talking about (and are seemingly incapable of reading the numerous threads where we answered those questions in detail already).  So instead of trying to redirect attention to other people, try fixing your own problems before you pretend to be a real provider.


----------



## mtwiscool

Aldryic C said:


> And?  You obviously have no idea of what you're talking about (and are seemingly incapable of reading the numerous threads where we answered those questions in detail already).  So instead of trying to redirect attention to other people, try fixing your own problems before you pretend to be a real provider.


At least i don't slab my servers, supend vps's without reasons or arrange to promote people by lieing to wht.

I am honest to my users unlike you, do not dare to call anything of mines shit unless you short out the issues you been having for month like slow network access.

I'm extramly polite to my users and that is how a do things, i do not put profit first at all i just love seeing my users being happy with what i provide to them.

And i do know what i am doing and i monitor for abuse at all times.

Secound rant over.

Ok,

Lets get back to topic.

What things do you guys think i should add to make the service better?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

You should add some honesty, and not spread lies about real companies in an attempt to avoid your own problems.  Such as stealing content from other websites.  Thief.


----------



## mtwiscool

Aldryic C said:


> You should add some honesty, and not spread lies about real companies in an attempt to avoid your own problems.  Such as stealing content from other websites.  Thief.


I said keep on topic.

I do not lie about buyvm i provide infomation that other people have already told you.

I am no longer going to reply to you?


----------



## k0nsl

That’s what’s called a “non issue” and clearly something you have no clue about. Read up about it, all of it. Read what Francisco wrote about it on LET. At any rate, I doubt you will understand any of it anyway.

Yikes..this guy is bad news for my blood pressure.



mtwiscool said:


> Your ethics = slabbing


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

k0nsl said:


> That’s what’s called a “non issue” and clearly something you have no clue about. Read up about it, all of it. Read what Francisco wrote about it on LET. At any rate, I doubt you will understand any of it anyway.
> 
> Yikes..this guy is bad news for my blood pressure.


Yeah, he's one of those kids that, when confronted with his own problems, tries to spew lies about others in an attempt to get people to forget about what he's done.  Like stealing content from a real provider (which he could easily just apologize for and fix by actually writing his own - but hey, I guess it's easier to try and yell at someone else rather than fix your own faults).


----------



## mtwiscool

Aldryic C said:


> Yeah, he's one of those kids that, when confronted with his own problems, tries to spew lies about others in an attempt to get people to forget about what he's done.  Like stealing content from a real provider (which he could easily just apologize for and fix by actually writing his own - but hey, I guess it's easier to try and yell at someone else rather than fix your own faults).


I have higher proitys at the moment.

And i did not lie.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Higher priorities than apologizing to @dcdan for stealing his content without permission?


----------



## mtwiscool

Aldryic C said:


> Higher priorities than apologizing to @dcdan for stealing his content without permission?


I will cheange the tos by Friday.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

So, you feel that you don't need to apologize to him for your theft, then?  It's real easy to do.. just quote say something along the lines of "Sorry, I should not have stolen your work without your permission".  Of course, it helps if you actually mean it - but we know not to expect that much of you.


----------



## mtwiscool

dcdan said:


> Looks like TOS was copied from one of our websites:
> 
> Original:
> 
> https://xvmlabs.com/tos.php
> 
> Copy:
> 
> http://32mb.club/tos.html


Sorry,

It was only meant to be up temporary and has got delayed due to other work on the website.

We will have it replaced by Friday 6PM BST.


----------



## DomainBop

mtwiscool said:


> Alot of providers use others tarms of service as a template as i have done.


If you want to republish another company's copyrighted work you should have your Permissions Editor contact the company to get permission and arrange terms.  Google "permissions editor sample letter to website owner" to get an idea of how to word your request and what information you need to include when you contact the copyright owner.

edited to add: _"Alot of providers"_ have _"tarms of service"_ that wouldn't stand up in court.  I'd advise you to have a lawyer look over your TOS before it goes live to make sure it is in compliance with the law (especially UK and EU consumer protection and privacy laws).


----------



## hcjake

mtwiscool said:


> Alot of providers use others tarms of service as a template as i have done.
> 
> And at least i don't use slabs unlike you.


https://www.vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/4650-update-on-$1-per-year-vps-idea-(32MB-Club)#entry67387

You said you're going to slab it


----------



## mtwiscool

hcjake said:


> https://www.vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/4650-update-on-$1-per-year-vps-idea-(32MB-Club)#entry67387 You said you're going to slab it


I decided to not slab after people ware complains about slabbing on other providers.


----------



## mikho

luis123456 said:


> .


All I read was your repeating rant, buhu, I'm so poor.... Sponsor me a vps. I want some freebies.


----------



## TrackerKingNET

mtwiscool said:


> Sorry,
> 
> It was only meant to be up temporary and has got delayed due to other work on the website.
> 
> We will have it replaced by Friday 6PM BST.


It would be nice if you actually said sorry yourself. We all know you didn't write that.


----------



## mtwiscool

TrackerKingNET said:


> It would be nice if you actually said sorry yourself. We all know you didn't write that.


And it would be nice if you kew how to check a feathur lincence.


----------



## raj

WTF are you talking about dude?


----------



## AThomasHowe

Luis, shove it up your black hole. You're talking nonsense.


----------



## MartinD

A few things;


- Luis, you're gone.


- mtwiscool, you can't make up your mind when it comes to being on topic.


- This thread has gone beyond lol into the realms of LET and for that reason is now closed.


This isn't the mtwiscool forum. Please stop posting new threads posts every time you change something or have a brain fart. We really don't care until you actually do something worthwhile.


----------

